# Rejected vegetable for goat??



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello everybody.. I am wondering is it Okey to give my goat a rejected vegetable(still good vegetable)?? Like corn husk, cabbage, Chinese cabbage, coconut meal.. Is there any poisonous vegetable for goat??


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Too much of anything an be bad. We give those things to our goats as treats when we have them, but not as their sole source of food. Fiasco Farm website has a pretty good poisonous/not poisonous food list for goats


----------



## littlebuckshot (May 5, 2013)

I give veggies, crackers and non chocolate cereal and stuff like that to my goats as treats. They love it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Avoid plants in the nightshade family like potatoes, eggplants, tomato plants and such. You have to be careful with some veggies because they can cause bloat if fed too much, like: peas, corn, beans, just about any legume type plant.

Besides night shades, just about any veggie is good for goats if not overfed. I give my goats radishes, squash, peas, beans, carrots, leafy greens, sunflowers, corn stalks and husks, cucumbers, beets, turnips, leftover herbs...so like everything lol!


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Oooowww.. Thanks for the info.. Maybe i will feed them vegetable once a week in a small amount..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

no, daily is fine. like today, my two shared about 2 lbs of broccoli that were overripe. and tmr they may get to share that amt, maybe more of garden trimmings (e.g. swiss chard, kale, beet greens, carrot tops, etc). when I juice, they get all the leftover pulp as long as I didn't juice anything they shouldn't be eating (e.g. parsley right now b/c they're pregnant).

ripe fruits off some nightshades can be ok, but you have to test it out. mine love ripe tomatoes.


----------

